# Metriaclima Zebra Gallireya Reef Pictures



## Nick Sw (May 9, 2006)

Very easy fish to photograph this guy.
I have found them shy to colour up in the past but he`s quiet dominant in relation to the other fish in the tank so he seems pretty much coloured all the time now.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: cool fish but that last pick looks like he had too much to drink :lol:


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

As always Nick, great pics, and cool fish! :thumb:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Verry cool shots I like the one were you can see his teeth


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

great pics!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Can this fish live with my other Red Zebras? Very cool looking fish!


----------



## Nick Sw (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Would he be ok with Estherae ? I would of thought he would yes.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Some one please teach me to take pics this well!!!
Breathtaking is all I can say


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, he has some nice teeth there, and the last pic. is cool, spitting out the sand.
Is he a big "excavator?" :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That last pic is the coolest thing I've ever seen on here!!!!
You can almost count the grains of sand! Frikking awesome! And I'm too old to say that word!!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice pics!

They are a really great species, but I agree with you on the males taking awhile to hold their colour. I had a wild adult male that took forever to turn it on, but once he did, he never coloured down again.

It's a shame the females are so ugly!

Mine produced more fry than any species I've ever kept, I think.

Kim


----------



## badavis0525 (May 26, 2008)

Sick pics... the fish's color is amazing...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Is it really a Metriaclima? :-?

I'm thinking no.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Pseudotropheus... 

At least that's what Larry imported those you have as...

Kim


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How about Cynotilapia? Does anybody got a close up picture of the teeth?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't tell that much about the teeth, but now that you mention it, the facial features are a bit rounded off...Can you tell without seeing the mouth opened and the full dentition?

Kim


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

verry stunnig pictures you have taken and a verry nice suject as well. What camera did you use to take these with?


----------

